Seeing in UV light after cataract surgery - fortran77
======
ksaj
I've heard and read in numerous places over the years that this occurs. It
apparently is related to how and why your windows block uvb and only let in a
small amount of uva (try tanning in your window to test this one out.) What I
wonder is if lacking that protection of the natural lens increases the risk of
eye cancers or other complications.

------
gus_massa
You forgot the URL.

